# Another Rattlesnake Pen



## its_virgil (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is a rattlesnake pen I cast myself. The skin is from a smaller snake and the pattern is not lost. I've cast skins from very large snakes and the pattern is so large that identifying the skin is difficult. The wood is a piece of osage orange from a fence post put in the ground by my grandfather in the late 20's or early 30's. Each time I find on of these posts I replace it with a new cedar post. The golden brown of these old O.O. posts is much different from the yellow we know of newly cut O.O. Enjoy and as always, comments welcome. I made three of these Friday and sold them all over the weekend. This is the only one I got to take a picture of. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 28, 2005)

Gorgeous pen, Don.  That snake looks better in the smaller pattern and the story behind the OO is wonderful.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Lou. The posts are getting scarcek but I have two or three and get about 30 blanks per post, depending on how cracked and decayed the post is. While home this weekend visiting my Dad, we found a huge OO tree that was torn down by a ttornado about 5 yrs ago. Will be checking it out later when the ground is dry. It has been raining here for a few days and the ground is soaked.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Gorgeous pen, Don.  That snake looks better in the smaller pattern and the story behind the OO is wonderful.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great looking pen Don---and the knowledge of where the wood came from is wonderful!!!


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice pen Don !


----------



## Brent (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a very nice looking pen, the snake skin and osage orange look great.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice pen Don, I need to make more snake skin pens, sold all mine to. But they are a pain. Your combo of wood and skin turned out sharp.

Anthony


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 1, 2005)

Now thats a nice lookin pen ther pardner. Great job Don. []

Jay


----------



## leehljp (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a nice looking pen and is sure to lead to lots of conversations.


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 1, 2005)

Don, great job on the pen and a terrific way to hang on to part of your past. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodpens (Mar 1, 2005)

Great looking pen, Don. May I ask how much you charged for them?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 1, 2005)

Outstanding Don.  I really like the combination of wood and snake skin.  Count me in as "ditto" on liking the history of the pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim,
I've only made them with the slimline kit and half skin and half wood. I charge $45 for it. I have some El Grandes curing that are skin on both halves and I think I will charge $65 for them. I think I could get more, but the skins and wood are not costing me. If I were purchasing skins and woods I would charge more. The blanks that are purchased cost around $20 per set and the cobra may be more. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />Great looking pen, Don. May I ask how much you charged for them?


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 1, 2005)

Don
What a great looking pen and $40.00 sure is a deal. The Osage sure has a very nice hue to it. Outstanding job.


----------



## cigarman (Mar 1, 2005)

Great looking pen Don.  I also like the combination of wood and snake skin.  The osage orange is one of my favorite woods and I am lucky enouth to have a friend that brings me some cut from old post he finds down in Arkansas.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don, I agree that pen is certainly fine and unique. I, too, like the old OO. I made a small weed pot from a very aged stick that was given to me. Hard wood to turn but a fine end result. That downed tree could be a real find or a bust. Just because it is dead and down doesn't mean it is ready for turning. You might have to seal the ends and wait a long time for curing. And, make sure there are no worms in it. Microwaving is the only way I know to kill the worms, then you are still left with holes.








> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Thanks Lou. The posts are getting scarcek but I have two or three and get about 30 blanks per post, depending on how cracked and decayed the post is. While home this weekend visiting my Dad, we found a huge OO tree that was torn down by a ttornado about 5 yrs ago. Will be checking it out later when the ground is dry. It has been raining here for a few days and the ground is soaked.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


----------



## Tropical (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice looking pen.  Great job on the casting.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice looking pen. I like the combination.


----------



## KKingery (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks great Don!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Don, that looks fantastic!  Like the others, I like the story about the wood; to me, it gives the pen more character.  What process did you use to cast the skin?  The one from the main PenTurners.org page?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2005)

I glued the skin to the brass tube and cast it in polyester resin. After turning I sanded 220 through MM 12000 and polished with HUT plaastic polish. I actually put a coat of CA on resin after the MM and sanded it to MM 12000 also with the HUT plastic polish. don't knbow why I CAed the resin, just wanted to try it. I Do CA on antler also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Don, that looks fantastic!  Like the others, I like the story about the wood; to me, it gives the pen more character.  What process did you use to cast the skin?  The one from the main PenTurners.org page?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments and for taking the time to look at the pen. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Don!  One of these days I'll work up the courage to do my stingray skin pen!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great job on the pen!  I can see where a smaller snake could help.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2005)

Don very nice pen, what kind of glue did you use to glue the skin on to the brass tube?. on day I will have to try those casting pens with Goanna skin[]

Serge


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Don couldn't find a supplier yet for goanna skin ( still looking )but find one for Australian Snake ( I'm on the run now [] ) will have to go to the main page to know how to cast in PR.

Serge


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Serge,
If you do a quick search in the forum, you'll find a few other threads about turning snake skin.  Some people indicated that CA and some other glues may impact the color of the skin, so just be forewarned.  Good luck, and please be sure to post your results!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2005)

Serge,
I used CA to glue the skin, but as mentioned, the CA seems to discolor some skins. I think it may be reactions to the chemicals used to tan the skins. I soak the skin in DNA for an hour or so prior to gluing. The DNA dires very fast. Maybe you could use a salt-croc. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Don very nice pen, what kind of glue did you use to glue the skin on to the brass tube?. on day I will have to try those casting pens with Goanna skin[]
> 
> Serge


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2005)

Will do Jim, I know I read some where that CA dicolour the skin will do a search, Thanks


Serge


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Serge,
> I used CA to glue the skin, but as mentioned, the CA seems to discolor some skins. I think it may be reactions to the chemicals used to tan the skins. I soak the skin in DNA for an hour or so prior to gluing. The DNA dires very fast. Maybe you could use a salt-croc. Good luck.Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Thanks Don you beat me on my post, for the salt croc why not but will have to do a custom made nid for the tip of is tail, []

What is DNA? [?] ( Surely not human DNA )

Serge


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Serge,
DNA = Denatured alcohol.  For those who haven't seen it, I started a thread for all the acronyms thrown around here.  Please feel free to contribute!  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4227


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim and Serge--in Oz they call it methylated spirits.


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Lou I will remember that

Serge


----------



## Fleabit (Mar 2, 2005)

Good looking pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks all. I have some other skins ready to cast....not rattlesnake. My first try at non-rattlesnake skins. If they work I will post pictures in a few days....They should look nice. 
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

